# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  جد  عجيب

## keana

معلمه أكثر من رائعه هى قصة ليست بالطويله لكنها جميله و بها من العبر الكثيراقرأوها و سوف تدعون لنا بالتاكيد 

حين وقفت المعلمة أمام الصف الخامس في أول يوم تستأنف فيه الدراسة، وألقت على مسامع التلاميذ جملة لطيفة تجاملهم بها، نظرت لتلاميذها وقالت لهم: إنني أحبكم جميعاً، هكذا كما يفعل جميع المعلمين والمعلمات، ولكنها كانت تستثني في نفسها تلميذاً يجلس في الصف الأمامي،

 يدعى تيدي ستودارد

لقد راقبت السيدة تومسون الطفل تيدي خلال العام السابق، ولاحظت أنه لا يلعب مع بقية الأطفال، وأن ملابسه دائماً متسخة، وأنه دائماً يحتاج إلى حمام، بالإضافة إلى أنه يبدو شخصاً غير مبهج، وقد بلغ الأمر أن السيدة تومسون كانت تجد متعة في تصحيح أوراقه بقلم أحمر عريض الخط، وتضع عليها علامات x بخط عريض، وبعد ذلك تكتب عبارة "راسب" في أعلى تلك الأوراق

وفي المدرسة التي كانت تعمل فيها السيدة تومسون، كان يطلب منها مراجعة السجلات الدراسية السابقة لكل تلميذ، فكانت تضع سجل الدرجات الخاص بتيدي في النهاية. وبينما كانت تراجع ملفه فوجئت بشيء ما


لقد كتب معلم تيدي في الصف الأول الابتدائي ما يلي: "تيدي طفل ذكي ويتمتع بروح مرحة. إنه يؤدي عمله بعناية واهتمام، وبطريقة منظمة، كما أنه يتمتع بدماثة الأخلاق

وكتب عنه معلمه في الصف الثاني: "تيدي تلميذ نجيب، ومحبوب لدى زملائه في الصف، ولكنه منزعج وقلق بسبب إصابة والدته بمرض عضال، مما جعل الحياة في المنزل تسودها المعاناة والمشقة والتعب


أما معله في الصف الثالث فقد كتب عنه: "لقد كان لوفاة أمه وقع صعب عليه.. لقد حاول الاجتهاد، وبذل أقصى ما يملك من جهود، ولكن والده لم يكن مهتماً، وإن الحياة في منزله سرعان ما ستؤثر عليه إن لم تتخذ بعض الإجراءات


بينما كتب عنه معلمه في الصف الرابع: "تيدي تلميذ منطو على نفسه، ولا يبدي الكثير من الرغبة في الدراسة، وليس لديه الكثير من الأصدقاء، وفي بعض الأحيان ينام أثناء الدرس


وهنا أدركت السيدة تومسون المشكلة، فشعرت بالخجل والاستحياء من نفسها على ما بدر منها، وقد تأزم موقفها إلى الأسوأ عندما أحضر لها تلاميذها هدايا عيد الميلاد ملفوفة في أشرطة جميلة وورق براق، ما عدا تيدي. فقد كانت الهدية التي تقدم بها لها في ذلك اليوم ملفوفة بسماجة وعدم انتظام، في ورق داكن اللون، مأخوذ من كيس من الأكياس التي توضع فيها الأغراض من بقالة، وقد تألمت السيدة تومسون وهي تفتح هدية تيدي، وانفجر بعض التلاميذ بالضحك عندما وجدت فيها عقداً مؤلفاً من ماسات مزيفة ناقصة الأحجار، وقارورة عطر ليس فيها إلا الربع فقط.. ولكن سرعان ما كف أولئك التلاميذ عن الضحك عندما عبَّرت السيدة تومسون عن إعجابها الشديد بجمال ذلك العقد ثم لبسته على عنقها ووضعت قطرات من العطر على معصمها. ولم يذهب تيدي بعد الدراسة إلى منزله في ذلك اليوم. بل انتظر قليلاً من الوقت ليقابل السيدة تومسون ويقول لها: إن رائحتك اليوم مثل رائحة والدتي


وعندما غادر التلاميذ المدرسة، انفجرت السيدة تومسون في البكاء لمدة ساعة على الأقل، لأن تيدي أحضر لها زجاجة العطر التي كانت والدته تستعملها، ووجد في معلمته رائحة أمه الراحلة!، ومنذ ذلك اليوم توقفت عن تدريس القراءة، والكتابة، والحساب، وبدأت بتدريس الأطفال المواد كافة "معلمة فصل"، وقد أولت السيدة تومسون اهتماماً خاصاً لتيدي، وحينما بدأت التركيز عليه بدأ عقله يستعيد نشاطه، وكلما شجعته كانت استجابته أسرع، وبنهاية السنة الدراسية، أصبح تيدي من أكثر التلاميذ تميزاً في الفصل، وأبرزهم ذكاء، وأصبح أحد التلايمذ المدللين عندها

وبعد مضي عام وجدت السيدة تومسون مذكرة عند بابها للتلميذ تيدي، يقول لها فيها: "إنها أفضل معلمة قابلها في حياته

مضت ست سنوات دون أن تتلقى أي مذكرة أخرى منه. ثم بعد ذلك كتب لها أنه أكمل المرحلة الثانوية، وأحرز المرتبة الثالثة في فصله، وأنها حتى الآن مازالت تحتل مكانة أفضل معلمة قابلها طيلة حياته

وبعد انقضاء أربع سنوات على ذلك، تلقت خطاباً آخر منه يقول لها فيه: "إن الأشياء أصبحت صعبة، وإنه مقيم في الكلية لا يبرحها، وإنه سوف يتخرج قريباً من الجامعة بدرجة الشرف الأولى، وأكد لها كذلك في هذه الرسالة أنها أفضل وأحب معلمة عنده حتى الآن

وبعد أربع سنوات أخرى، تلقت خطاباً آخر منه، وفي هذه المرة أوضح لها أنه بعد أن حصل على درجة البكالوريوس، قرر أن يتقدم قليلاً في الدراسة، وأكد لها مرة أخرى أنها أفضل وأحب معلمة قابلته طوال حياته، ولكن هذه المرة كان اسمه طويلاً بعض الشيء، دكتور ثيودور إف. ستودارد

لم تتوقف القصة عند هذا الحد، لقد جاءها خطاب آخر منه في ذلك الربيع، يقول فيه: "إنه قابل فتاة، وأنه سوف يتزوجها، وكما سبق أن أخبرها بأن والده قد توفي قبل عامين، وطلب منها أن تأتي لتجلس مكان والدته في حفل زواجه، وقد وافقت السيدة تومسون على ذلك"، والعجيب في الأمر أنها كانت ترتدي العقد نفسه الذي أهداه لها في عيد الميلاد منذ سنوات طويلة مضت، والذي كانت إحدى أحجاره ناقصة، والأكثر من ذلك أنه تأكد من تعطّرها بالعطر نفسه الذي ذَكّرهُ بأمه في آخر عيد ميلاد


واحتضن كل منهما الآخر، وهمس (دكتور ستودارد) في أذن السيدة تومسون قائلاً لها، أشكرك على ثقتك فيّ، وأشكرك أجزل الشكر على أن جعلتيني أشعر بأنني مهم،

 وأنني يمكن أن أكون مبرزاً ومتميزاً

فردت عليه السيدة تومسون والدموع تملأ عينيها: أنت مخطئ، لقد كنت أنت من علمني كيف أكون معلمة مبرزة ومتميزة، لم أكن أعرف كيف أعلِّم، حتى قابلتك

(تيدي ستودارد هو الطبيب الشهير الذي لديه جناح باسم مركز "ستودارد" لعلاج السرطان في مستشفى ميثوددست في ديس مونتيس ولاية أيوا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ويعد من أفضل مراكز العلاج ليس في الولاية نفسها وإنما على مستوى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية)

إن الحياة ملأى بالقصص والأحداث التي إن تأملنا فيها أفادتنا حكمة واعتباراً. والعاقل لا ينخدع بالقشور عن اللباب، ولا بالمظهر عن المخبر، ولا بالشكل عن المضمون. يجب ألا تتسرع في إصدار الأحكام، وأن تسبر غور ما ترى، خاصة إذا كان الذي أمامك نفساً إنسانية بعيدة الأغوار، موّارة بالعواطف، والمشاعر، والأحاسيس، والأهواء، والأفكار. أرجو أن تكون هذه القصة موقظة لمن يقرؤها من الآباء والأمهات، والمعلمين والمعلمات، والأصدقاء والصديقات

----------


## محمد العزام

اكثر من رائعة هالقصة 


مشكورة

----------


## المتميزة

كثير حلوة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

قصة لأخذ العبرة ...شكراااا :Icon31:

----------


## عُبادة

هناك الكثير من العباقرة والاذكياء بين ايدينا ولكن لا يجدون من يهدون لهم زجاجة العطر

----------


## keana

شكرا على مروركم

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا الك
بس القصه طويله عكس ماذكرتي  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Cry2:

----------


## سويتر

يعطيكي الف عافية والله قصة حلوة بس طويلة

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## باية

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عسجد

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة بكل ما تحمل الكلمة  من معنى لقد ابكتني بالفعل يسلمو

----------

